# Print Resolution



## max-au (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guys,
What print resolution do you use for designs used on a DTG printer?
Does it need to be 300dpi?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> What print resolution do you use for designs used on a DTG printer?


150 DPI min, 200 DPI max.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

150 to 200 is just fine. So long as this is at 100 percent size that you will print to the shirt. You really do not want to do large scale-ups.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I do all of my art 300 dpi


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

How long is a piece of string ?
The right answer to this really depends on the graphics and how you put it together. If you print everything as a bitmap image (which I would not recommend), then you will need to look at the graphic and decide what is acceptable based on things like font text. Anything under about 14-16 point and you would need 300dpi, the same logic can be applied to small details.
If you are just printing disney style graphics 150-200dpi will be sufficient.

If you work smart you will keep vectors and text as that and then you can generally stick to 150-200dpi for bitmap images and all text and vectors will be printed at the same resolution as the printer is working at.

Best regards

-David


----------



## porkus (Dec 11, 2006)

kind of old thread but I'll paste this anyway: "The innocent–sounding term “resolution”


----------

